# Removing the old gable wall after a gabled roof extention



## Daveyboyblue (May 27, 2015)

I am moving to a house that has been extended to the rear and the gabled roof has been extended over it but the old gable wall still runs down through the house
I would like to take down the upstairs part of the wall but is it still structural and how could I tell if it was or not?

If you need any help with electrics I'm happy to traid advice.


----------

